# Corpsed Spell Book Tutorial



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey peeps,
Here's the latest from the monster tutorials studio. It's an illuminati corpsed spell book tutorial.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a great project! Love the concept and design and the tutorial was well done and easy to follow. The led tea light behind the eye is genius! I see a lot of folks trying this!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks jdubbya!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 5, 2013)

I like this and I am going to try my hand at it. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## angel722 (Jan 1, 2017)

Very nice, I have used paper towels in the past, but will have to try tp. Thanks!!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Another great tutorial buddy. I may try that out to make a Necronomicon from The Evil Dead.


----------

